
From “To Do” to “Will Do”: Using the Case Method to Defeat Procrastination - da5e
http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/07/30/from-to-do-to-will-do-using-the-case-method-to-defeat-procrastination/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
orangechicken
It sounds like "find the story of someone who personifies what you want to
accomplish, figure out how they accomplished what they did, then base your
process on their approach" is just one more roadblock to progress you can use
to divert yourself and continue procrastinating. It's another "I simply MUST
do this before I do the thing I want to do."

It makes sense in my brain (evolutionary procrastination, etc), but it would
certainly keep me from getting things done.

------
glimcat
My problem is usually "what to do" or "how to do." Psyching yourself out won't
help if you're not sure what needs doing or if you don't think that the
available actions will actually contribute to the goal.

~~~
Alex3917
The solution to this is to write down the three most important things you need
to get done the next day the night before. C.f. also The Power Of Less.

------
gte910h
I always found "The Now Habits" redefining what you have to do to what you
choose to do very helpful.

~~~
orangechicken
Also useful for keeping up with the current trends in nun fashion! Thanks for
the reminder to renew my subscription.

~~~
gte910h
Go back to reddit mr punthread

------
blatherard
tldr: Find a role model and emulate.

~~~
brandoncor
Though the reasons he recommends emulating a role model aren't that obvious.
It's a hack to beat procrastination by making you more confident in your plan.
Since the same plan was used successfully by someone else, you're more likely
to stick with it. It seems like the quality of the plan isn't what matters,
but that it actually worked at least once. A plan you've come up with on your
own is unproven, so is more susceptible to procrastination.

------
kachnuv_ocasek
Yeah, sure, another method of curing procrastination. Making the situation
even worse in fact.

------
mechnik
Erez Lieberman who inspired Cal Newport latest 'stop procrastination' method
is a hero.

------
mkramlich
I have a less convoluted way of beating procrastination: just do it!

Because if it's important enough to you you'll make it happen. If you don't,
you don't, and perhaps it was not meant to be because there's something you
lack. Excuses can be endless and fractal if you dissect them enough. Just make
it happen. And once you do, you may find it satisfying enough in comparison
that you'll be more likely to take initiative again in the future, creating a
virtuous circle. But in short:

Just do it!

